# Another Old S&W



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just scored anther old model S&W, m14 K38 6" in the box with papers. It has been fired, but
near mint.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

amazing piece. I dont understand how majority of folks go ga ga ga over these new plastic firearms...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I can tell you one thing, in 99% of cases, buying the plastic guns is like buying a car. Drive it off
the lot and loose 20%, just for openers. For police & carry I understand it, and there are some
very dependable Tupperware out there. They aren't going to make anymore of the classics, so the
price will only go up. The difference in the cost to produce a Revolver and a plastic auto is the end
of them. And like you said, new generation loves plastic, and they are the ones driving the market.
I don't think the guys that have "collections" of them are going to be happy if they have to sell, 
If you collect Beanie Babies and things get bad, you can always gut them and make a bowl of soup!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lmao, dependable Tupperware. Oh man the Tom's are going to like that comment.

Really nice smith.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

C


bobk said:


> Lmao, dependable Tupperware. Oh man the Tom's are going to like that comment.
> 
> Really nice smith.


What's a "Tom" ? The girl that use to have the Tupperware parties in this area, name was Sue.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow what a find I am jealous


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the main ingredient in a glock is actually nylon6 and we all know where nylons belong.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Here is my answer to a Glock, it does have rubber grips, originals. Brn Hi-Power Comp.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Drm50 said:


> C
> 
> 
> What's a "Tom" ? The girl that use to have the Tupperware parties in this area, name was Sue.


Yea, that freeking funny stuff right there..


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> amazing piece. I dont understand how majority of folks go ga ga ga over these new plastic firearms...


Anything that may have started life as a tampon applicator will never be found in my holster!!!


----------

